# GARIDES SAGANAKI (Prawns with Feta & Tomato)



## boufa06 (Nov 6, 2006)

If you love Greek feta cheese and prawns, try this recipe which I contributed to a wine and dine magazine some time ago.

GARIDES SAGANAKI (Prawns with Feta & Tomato)
Serves 4, Preparation Time: 20 mins, Cooking Time: 30 mins

Ingredients:
4 or 5 large tomatoes, skinned and chopped
1 medium-sized onion, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 green pepper, cored and sliced
500gm prawns, peeled and deveined
150gm feta cheese, crumbled
Salt and pepper
Olive oil

Method:
Heat a little olive oil over medium heat in a large frying pan.  Saute onion and garlic until soft.   Add tomatoes and green peppers and simmer over low heat for 10 minutes.  Add prawns and simmer for a further 5 minutes.  Season to taste with salt and pepper.

Pour into a casserole and add feta cheese on top.  Bake casserole, covered, in a preheated oven at 200 degrees C/400 degrees F for 15 minutes.  Garnish with a sprinkle of oregano and serve with bread or rice.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 6, 2006)

hmmmm I love Greek Feta AND Prawns, but unfortunately, not together.  don't like to mix fish and cheese except for lox and cream cheese, and mozzarella and crab.  I know, I know...  

just my quirk.  When I do Saganaki, I usually use Kasseri cheese....


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 6, 2006)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> hmmmm I love Greek Feta AND Prawns, but unfortunately, not together. don't like to mix fish and cheese except for lox and cream cheese, and mozzarella and crab. I know, I know...
> 
> just my quirk. When I do Saganaki, I usually use Kasseri cheese....


 
I have started down that road many times--"I don't like seafood and cheese" and then........    ;o)

But I do think shrimp and feta dishes work nicely, maybe because of the saltiness of the feta and the unusual (for cheese) way it melts.

I do have a question and maybe it has to do with the size of the shrimp, but the total cooking time for the shrimp seems quite long and would make them overdone, in my experience.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 6, 2006)

Gretchen, 

Cooking medium size prawns for a total of 20 minutes with some sauce as far as I am concerned is alright.  However, you can cook them for a shorter period of time if you so wish.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 6, 2006)

That's one of my favorite recipes Boufa06!! The only thing I change is that I usually sub a can of diced tomatoes for the fresh ones - especially when the fresh are out of season.  Tastes better than out-of-season tomatoes here (& also makes the recipe quicker  )

I also usually put a layer of cooked rice in the bottom of individual oval casserole dishes & pile the prawn mixture on top of that before the final quick bake.


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 6, 2006)

Your receipe for Garides Saganaki (Prawns with Feta and Tomato) sound great.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

